# If Shaq goes to Boston...



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

is his number retired?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I think Boston will retire his number first.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I want to say yes, but I just cant. If you play for the Celtics you are dead to me.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Shaq on Kimmel....get good at 3:17
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep_mrIIJAwY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not sure why Shaq is continuing to play maybe he thinks trying to piggy back another ring would maybe catch him up to Kobe or something. Maybe he just loves the game and just can't turn the spotlight loose. 

who knows I think you still gotta retire his number. Though my opinion is changing about who are actually real Lakers I mean through and through guys. Wilt and Shaq to me are rentals. now in my mind. They won titles but they aren't career guys and I think maybe we ought to be retiring guys who spend the majority at least with the team not someone who spends less than half a career with a team. 

Shaq is reducing his personal legacy now hopping teams so much.People are gonna start to forget how dominant he was and only remember this fat guy. 

I think sometimes you gotta know when to fold them .

This celtics crap to me is just rotten on his part but he still should get the number retired. He's earned that.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I wonder if Shaq looks back and thinks, "Boy, if only I had maintained a healthy body and done all the necessary conditioning programs to keep myself in tip top shape, I could still be playing another 3-4 years!" Of course, Shaq thinks, "So, whats for dinner?" Give it up you hippo.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes. I admit I still have fond memories of the Diesel.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Shaq does go to Boston, well bring out the wheelchairs, at least they will all retire in a same time


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Just retire already!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Its official. The Big Ring Chaser is a Celtic

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/news/story?id=5438003


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shaq's number is getting retired. You know it, I know it. You can discuss whether you think it's warranted, but I will bet each of you $1000 it will.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

J.A. Adande was just on KSPN 710 and he talked to the Lakers' offices earlier today. He asked them if this changes their plans to retire O'Neal's number. According to Adande, the Lakers' offices responded, more or less, "of course not." He went on to say that they said it doesn't matter what he said or what he has done, that they plan to retire his number when he retires.

That should put an end to this discussion.

I remember that Wilt Chamberlain parted on some bad terms with the Lakers in 1973, to the point that the Lakers sued him and prevented him from being a player/coach for the San Diego Conquistadors of the old ABA. Wilt ended up only coaching, not allowed to play at all.

Wilt's number is hanging from the rafters.

You retired the jersey because they were outstanding and gifted players. Not because they were a-holes. If you based your decisions to retire players whether they were good citizens, I daresay that 75% to 80% of the retired jerseys wouldn't be there for all teams.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Unfortunately Shaq's number will get raised to the rafters. Personally I don’t think he deserves it anymore – with each new franchise he signs up with, his legacy is diminished. Such honors should be reserved for loyal Lakers - players that their careers & names are synonymous with the franchise, like: J West – Lakers, Reggie – Pacers, Jordan – Bulls, Bird – Celtic, Worthy – Lakers, Hakeem – Rockets etc. 

An interesting question: if Shaq retires while Kobe is still active (very likely), will the Lakers organization really retire Shaq's jersey with Kobe suited up for the Lakers? I think Kobe will consider it a little insulting personally.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

**** you Shaq....

Heat? Fine you did alot for us but due to attitude GTFO
PHX? A division rival? really Shaq? Fine **** you
CLE? You ****ing bandwagon rider, Lebron thinks your a fat bitch, **** you
BOS? Just die you blob of ego


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaq is on a mission to make sure that no NBA fan will like him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> Shaq is on a mission to make sure that no NBA fan will like him.


He's the M.D.E. at that position


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> **** you Shaq....
> 
> Heat? Fine you did alot for us but due to attitude GTFO
> PHX? A division rival? really Shaq? Fine **** you
> ...


Remember he came from Magic,

Magic #32
Lakers #34
Heat #32
Suns #32
Cavs #33
Celtics #36

Question is, is are those his numbers or the waist size x2

For FAT MAN he does travel a lot.


----------

